# rndc reload takes very long (over a minute)



## rainer_d (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,

I have BIND 9.9.7P1_4 (built myself from the 2015Q3 cut). It's installed on three servers, which have identical configuration (apart from IP). On two servers, it takes 1s to reload named via `rndc reload`. On the third server, it takes about 75s. There are no error-messages in /var/log/messages. I tried to enable more verbose logging, but it doesn't show anything, either.

It uses a stock named.conf file, except for

```
listen-on-v6 { any ; };
```
And the configuration for the rndc-key (which is identical on the other servers) as well as a line including the actual zone-configuration files. All three servers a chrooted. The server answers as fast as the others.

The other servers don't have an IPv6 address, they are located at our own datacenters. This third one is a rented server at a large, out-of-country dedicated server hosting facility.

Everything is on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p15 amd64, machines with Xeon CPUs, 16GB ECC RAM


----------



## rainer_d (Jul 24, 2015)

Ahem. A ktrace showed that it wants to connect to the control-port via the IPv6 localhost address.
After adding

```
inet ::1 allow { localhost ; } keys { rndc-key ; } ;
```
in named.conf, it actually started to work like it should.


----------

